# Simple Recovery Program



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

I have here put together some basic points for recovery from these symptoms, from most crucial in descending order. I tend to think of everything which makes up DP as "a bunch of acquired bad habits" here you go i hope you make the best of it and use it.

1) OCCUPY YOURSELF - Go for a jog, play sports, do chores, build social skills (this tends to be the hardest, since it requires being in touch with yourself), even if you feel like poo get out and keep busy.

2) EXPRESS YOURSELF - this may be difficult, but you will find it easier as you get some relief by following step one. talk about how you feel, be somewhat impulsive emotionally. But most important, work out signifigant past wounds and traumas that you have.

3) RELAX - this means letting yourself be. most of us are dp because of our inability to do that. be easy on yourself, if you are feeling bad journal it out, talk to someone, dont fight your emotions. Sometimes you just have to accept your feelings and try to move on.

These are the key points to recovery. It takes time, be easy on yourself. Print the list out if you like so you can remind yourself how simple it is.

peace
Eros


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

Very well put. I have been trying to find some simple thoughts to keep telling myself to try to improve my condition. These seem perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

When you put it like that it puts everything into perspective.Easy and effective


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

bump


----------

